

Ask HN: Why are people so unkind (on the Internet)? - annajohnson

It seems to me that some people tend to be more critical, abusive, etc on the Internet than in 'real life'? I can't imagine that these people would say the kinds of things in person or over the phone that they say on discussion forums or in some of the support tickets/emails I've seen over the years. Is it the perception of anonymity or lack of physical contact (with the people they're corresponding with) that causes some people to disregard social conventions or to abandon common courtesy towards others? Or am I wrong in thinking that the Internet makes any difference to these people?
======
bdr
The Internet makes a difference in that it removes consequences. It doesn't
change their motivations -- they think being mean is fun either way.

------
omrani
Perceived anonymity lets people behave without fear of social judgement, like
bdr says no consequences.

It's like how when people can't see the immediate dangers of excessive
drinking, speeding etc they go and do it because it's fun.

That and there's a lot of ignorant bigots with low self-esteem

